# omissione della congiunzione "che"



## ToscanoNYC

"Tornando poi alla Sinistra Arcobaleno va detto che è immaginabile sarà presto superato il trauma, a nostro avviso benefico, dell'uscita dal Parlamento".

Secondo me, in questa frase (tratta da un quotidiano) dovrebbe essere inserito un "che" tra "immaginabile" e "sarà" (ossia: è immaginabile che sarà presto ecc. ecc.).  Oppure è giusto anche senza congiunzione?

Grazie.


----------



## Mickele

Ciao. Essendo un estratto da un articolo di giornale secondo me potrebbe rimanere così, mettendo la frase tra due lineette:

"Tornando poi alla Sinistra Arcobaleno va detto che* - è immaginabile -* sarà presto superato il trauma, a nostro avviso benefico, dell'uscita dal Parlamento".


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Mickele said:


> Ciao. Essendo un estratto da un articolo di giornale secondo me potrebbe rimanere così, mettendo la frase tra due lineette:
> 
> "Tornando poi alla Sinistra Arcobaleno va detto che* - è immaginabile -* sarà presto superato il trauma, a nostro avviso benefico, dell'uscita dal Parlamento".



Ciao.
Il tuo suggerimento (mettere "è immaginabile" fra due trattini, o anche tra parentesi) risolve il problema e rende la frase corretta, ma la mia domanda era se fosse giusto eliminare la congiunzione, senza "venire in soccorso" dell'autore aggiungendo punteggiature che lui non ha contemplato.  Vorrei inoltre notare che si tratta di un editoriale, di un commento di fondo, e non di un'intervista a qualcuno.


----------



## Colei che...

ToscanoNYC said:


> "Tornando poi alla Sinistra Arcobaleno va detto che è immaginabile sarà presto superato il trauma, a nostro avviso benefico, dell'uscita dal Parlamento".
> 
> Secondo me, in questa frase (tratta da un quotidiano) dovrebbe essere inserito un "che" tra "immaginabile" e "sarà" (ossia: è immaginabile che sarà presto ecc. ecc.).  Oppure è giusto anche senza congiunzione?
> 
> Grazie.



Ciao. Secondo me è giusto anche senza congiunzione. Penso che l'autore l'abbia eliminata per evitare una ripetizione sgradevole. Forse pensava di rendere il testo più scorrevole, anche se non direi sia riuscito nell'intento.


----------



## panurge

Il "che" puoi ometterlo dal congiuntivo: "Spero (che) sappia quello che fa."
Nel tuo caso, secondo me non può essere omesso, ma potresti renderla usando appunto il congiuntivo: "Tornando poi alla Sinistra Arcobaleno va detto che è immaginabile SIA presto superato il trauma,..." o "Tornando poi alla Sinistra Arcobaleno va detto che è immaginabile SUPERI presto il trauma..."


----------



## MOMO2

ToscanoNYC said:


> "Tornando poi alla Sinistra Arcobaleno va detto che è immaginabile sarà presto superato il trauma, a nostro avviso benefico, dell'uscita dal Parlamento".
> 
> Secondo me, in questa frase (tratta da un quotidiano) dovrebbe essere inserito un "che" tra "immaginabile" e "sarà" (ossia: è immaginabile che sarà presto ecc. ecc.). Oppure è giusto anche senza congiunzione?
> 
> Grazie.


 
L'idea dei trattini e quella di cambiare il tempo del verbo sono valide a mio avviso, e forse potrebbe anche funzionare il segno ":" (due punti) dopo la parola "immaginabile", ma per rispondere alla tua domanda io dico che il "che" non si poteva omettere. E non credo l'abbia omesso per rendere fluida la frase. Si tratta di un errore di distrazione. Quindi la tua sensazione è giusta.


----------



## tie-break

MOMO2 said:


> Si tratta di un errore di distrazione.


 
Sono d'accordo


----------



## saltapicchio

La frase originale decisamente non è corretta.



> va detto che è immaginabile sarà presto superato il trauma


 
Giusto inserire trattini/parentesi o usare il congiuntivo.

Il fatto che si tratti di un editoriale non significa che non possa contenere errori o refusi.


----------



## bubu7

> L'ellissi del _che_ è particolarmente frequente in subordinate di secondo grado dipendenti da una sovraordinata introdotta da _che_ (congiunzione o pronome relativo) [...]: "altrimenti si aprirebbero situazioni che non nascondo sarebbero difficili [= che non nascondo che...]". (Gramm. Serianni, XIV.59)


 
L'altro _che_ darebbe solo fastidio: così com'è la frase è corretta e scorrevole.


----------



## Dudacles

Ciao tutti

Ho una domanda: si può lasciar perdere il che quando si usa un congiuntivo se uno sta parlando con uno sconosciuto? Cioè, sarebbe un tono educato? 

Per esempio: "Mi scusi signore, sembra abbia lasciato perdere i suoi occhiali..."

Si deve aggiungere il "che" affinché sia un tono civile?

Grazie


----------



## violadaprile

*Che*, congiunzione relativa, sta andando in disuso. Così come varie altre forme.

Nel parlato e nello scritto "elegante" sempre più si tende a ometterlo. Al momento sono corrette entrambe le forme, è solo una scelta di stile. Ma ormai sempre più spesso all'orecchio pare che il "che" appesantisca, quindi si tralascia.


----------



## giginho

Dudacles said:


> Ciao tutti
> 
> Ho una domanda: si può lasciar perdere il che quando si usa un congiuntivo se uno sta parlando con uno sconosciuto? Cioè, sarebbe un tono educato?
> 
> Per esempio: "Mi scusi signore, sembra abbia lasciato perdere i suoi occhiali..."
> 
> Si deve aggiungere il "che" affinché sia un tono civile?
> 
> Grazie



In questo caso il che può essere omesso, ma è la parte in rosso che mi disorienta. "ha lasciato perdere" gli occhiali non vuol dire nulla, o meglio, mi da l'idea di un signore che ha mandato a quel paese i suoi occhiali piantandoli in asso sul tavolino di un bar.

Piuttosto avrei detto: "sembra che Lei abbia perso i suoi occhiali" oppure "abbia lasciato cadere i suoi occhiali".

Per quanto riguarda la frase in principio del post, mentre la leggevo mi si è ingrippato il cervello: sento il bisogno di quel "che"


----------



## violadaprile

La contaminazione fra il "lasciar perdere gli occhiali" e il "lasciar perdere il che" è evidente 
Scommetterei su un lapsus


----------



## effeundici

Riguardo al *che *congiunzione confesso un fenomeno che mi succede e che mi mette in difficoltà di fronte a domande come questa del thread.

Da buon toscano, quando pronuncio *che *aspiro il *ch *e parlando velocemente la *e *finale diventa brevissima. In pratica il mio *che *si trasforma in una schwa. 

Giuro che è vero! Ormai il fenomeno è esasperato. Il mio *che *è diventato talmente breve che quasi non riesco più a percepire se lo sto pronunciando o no!


----------



## Dudacles

giginho said:


> In questo caso il che può essere omesso, ma è la parte in rosso che mi disorienta. "ha lasciato perdere" gli occhiali non vuol dire nulla, o meglio, mi da l'idea di un signore che ha mandato a quel paese i suoi occhiali piantandoli in asso sul tavolino di un bar.
> 
> Piuttosto avrei detto: "sembra che Lei abbia perso i suoi occhiali" oppure "abbia lasciato cadere i suoi occhiali".
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la frase in principio del post, mentre la leggevo mi si è ingrippato il cervello: sento il bisogno di quel "che"



Sì, Violadaprile ha ragione: è stato un lapsus.  Avevo l'intenzione di dire "lasciar cadere". 

Comunque, grazie dell'aiuto, ragazzi.  Per quanto riguarda l'ultimo commento di Giginho, a questo proposito penso che io debba ancora raccogliere un po' di sensibilità linguistica per la lingua italiana. Non l'ho ancora svillupata abbastanza (ossia, questa sudetta sensibilità), quindi decidere quando sembra più naturale sia conservare il che sia lasciarlo perdere è difficile. Per ora, basta che capisco che è accettabile lasciar perdere il che, secondo me. Adesso la grammatica ha la precedenza, spero che una sensibilità linguistica mi verrà dopo.


----------



## gc200000

Anche con "lasciar cadere" non suona bene. Se li ha lasciati cadere se n'è accorto.

Può andar bene "sembra abbia perso" o "sembra le siano caduti" ma non userei neanche il "sembra".

Piuttosto: "credo le siano caduti gli occhiali". Ovviamente in tutte il "che" è sottinteso, sta per "credo che le siano caduti gli occhiali".


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Viola dice bene, naturalmente. 
Quello che m'incuriosisce è sapere quali modi e tempi consentano, o incoraggino, l'ellissi del "che".

Mi pare:

Credo Ø arrivino prima di cena 
Credo Ø siano arrivati prima di cena
Credevo Ø arrivassero prima di cena
Credevo Ø fossero arrivati prima di cena

Credo Ø arriveranno prima di cena
Credo Ø saranno arrivati, prima di cena (futuro anteriore: valore temporale)
Credo Ø saranno arrivati (futuro anteriore: valore modale epistemico) (= credo siano arrivati) 

Credo Ø arriverebbero prima se andassero in macchina
Credo Ø sarebbero arrivati prima se fossero andati in macchina

Si direbbe allora: congiuntivo e condizionale. Niente indicativo, ma coll'importante eccezione del futuro (modale e non). Niente modi in(de)finiti.

Cosa ho scordato, Viola?

GS


----------



## violadaprile

Non mi pare manchi niente 
Teoricamente concorderei sull'esclusione del futuro (però non so) e dell'indicativo (sicuramente) coi verbi "credere, pensare, immaginare ecc".
Adesso rifletto un po' per vedere se trovo altri esempi.

Stiamo però parlando di un processo in corso. 
A questo punto non posso dirti quale sia la regola, per il momento secondo me c'è il doppio uso e altro dirti non vo. 

Posso dirti cosa faccio io, che non fa testo . Se parlo, da buona milanese il "che" lo ficco dappertutto, altrimenti le frasi mi sembrano zoppicare come cani monchi. Saltare il "che" mi ingarbuglia la lingua.
Se scrivo è un altro paio di maniche. Se scrivo un testo legale o un racconto ambientato in un certo contesto, il "che" lo tolgo. Ma posso anche scrivere qualcosa di ambientato "per strada". Dipende dal tipo di personaggio che faccio parlare, dal suo carattere e dalle sue caratteristiche. Ma dipende anche da come è strutturata la frase, se ci sono altri "che" vicino, se ci sono allitterazioni o dissonanze, se la frase è lunga o corta e così via.

In ogni caso, scrivendo lo metto sempre, poi se mi suona meglio, lo tolgo quando rileggo 
Però, pensandoci bene, mi pare che leggendo mi sia indifferente.


----------



## Nino83

Ciao a tutti. 
Ponendomi la stessa domanda dopo aver letto la discussione e cercato in rete ho trovato una pagina interessante sull'argomento. 

_L’omissione del che, infine, è possibile, col modo indicativo, soltanto nel tempo futuro: “penso [che] se la caveranno”, “credo [che] saremo in tanti”, “non credo [che] pioverà”_.

http://www.treccani.it/magazine/lingua_italiana/domande_e_risposte/grammatica/grammatica_208.html 

Quindi è confermata la possibilità di omettere la congiunzione anche con il futuro dell'indicativo con i verbi di opinione. 

Quindi i modi sono: congiuntivo, condizionale nella apodosi dipendente da protasi espressa e futuro dell'indicativo. 

Saluti


----------



## Sempervirens

Nino83 said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> Ponendomi la stessa domanda dopo aver letto la discussione e cercato in rete ho trovato una pagina interessante sull'argomento.
> 
> _L’omissione del che, infine, è possibile, col modo indicativo, soltanto nel tempo futuro: “penso [che] se la caveranno”, “credo [che] saremo in tanti”, “non credo [che] pioverà”_.
> 
> http://www.treccani.it/magazine/lingua_italiana/domande_e_risposte/grammatica/grammatica_208.html
> 
> Quindi è confermata la possibilità di omettere la congiunzione anche con il futuro dell'indicativo con i verbi di opinione.
> 
> Quindi i modi sono: congiuntivo, condizionale nella apodosi dipendente da protasi espressa e futuro dell'indicativo.
> 
> Saluti



Ottima ricerca, Nino. Ma scusa, ti volevo porre una domanda in proposito. Secondo te non c'è una remota possibilità ,sentendolo pronunciare, di scambiare quel " Penso se la caveranno" con un asindeto? 

S.V


----------



## Nino83

Beh, come un po' tutto, dipende dal contesto, cioè da cosa ci sta scritto prima e dopo. 
Presa singolarmente, certo che sì. 

Comunque penso che la logica sia questa. Non avendo un "congiuntivo futuro", i verbi che reggono il congiuntivo reggono anche l'indicativo futuro.


----------



## Sempervirens

Nino83 said:


> Beh, come un po' tutto, dipende dal contesto, cioè da cosa ci sta scritto prima e dopo.
> Presa singolarmente, certo che sì.
> 
> Comunque penso che la logica sia questa. Non avendo un "congiuntivo futuro", i verbi che reggono il congiuntivo reggono anche l'indicativo futuro.



Grazie per la risposta! Effettivamente me l'aspettavo. Mah, io che sono un legno torto continuo a mettercele queste congiunzioni, questa "mastice" del discorso, come le definiva il defunto Cesare Marchi.

Anche tu sei della _vecchia guardia_? Le usi? O qualche volta ne fai a meno? 

S.V


----------



## Nino83

Si si, anch'io le uso.  
Mi sembra troppo "anglosassone" non utilizzarle.


----------



## satyaputra

Nino83 said:


> Ciao a tutti.
> _L’omissione del che, infine, è possibile, col modo indicativo, soltanto nel tempo futuro: “penso [che] se la caveranno”, “credo [che] saremo in tanti”, “non credo [che] pioverà”_.
> 
> http://www.treccani.it/magazine/lingua_italiana/domande_e_risposte/grammatica/grammatica_208.html
> 
> Quindi è confermata la possibilità di omettere la congiunzione anche con il futuro dell'indicativo con i verbi di opinione.



Ciao Nino83,
sono d'accordo, anche se credo che la situazione sia più complessa. 
Innanzitutto credo che ci sia molta variazione tra le varie varianti dell'italiano.
Poi, credo che la generalizzazione sul futuro vada un po' relativizzata. 
Io sono meno incline ad accettare l'omissione di `che' in casi in cui `credere' esprime uno stato di credenza di un individuo (piuttosto che qualcosa parafrabile con `probabilmente, forse'). Per questo motivo frasi in cui il soggetto della principale è diverso dalla prima persona (1) o con aspetto progressivo (2) mi suonano molto male:

(1) Luigi crede il professore telefonerà 

(2) Sto pensando se la caveranno

Inoltre, in tutti i tuoi esempi il soggetto della secondaria è omesso. Quando metti un soggetto esplicito - soprattutto se più `pesante' di un pronome - la versione con l'omissione del `che' diventa un po' meno accettabile:

(3) Penso mia sorella e suo marito se la caveranno.



Nino83 said:


> Quindi i modi sono: congiuntivo, condizionale nella apodosi dipendente da protasi espressa e futuro dell'indicativo.



Anche qui. Non sempre. Almeno nella mia variante dell'italiano. Ci sono dei predicati fattivi che a mio avviso esigono il `che'. `Rimpiange' ne è un esempio. Secondo me la seguente frase senza `che' non è grammaticale:

(4) Ludovica rimpiange Mario sia partito

Un saluto


----------



## Nino83

Ciao. 
Si, sono d'accordo. 
Infatti la Treccani parla di "possibilità", "frequenza", e così via. 
Certo che con il soggetto espresso non funzionano queste frasi, e penso che sia una cosa comune a qualsiasi variante, almeno credo.


----------

